# I'm in that bristol



## friedaweed (Oct 30, 2016)

Seeing Damien Dempsey tonight.

Did the convoy just park up here when it stopped moving.

It's fucking well Crusty this place.im handing out soap and wetwipes.

Recommendations for beer tonight and breakfast tomorrow please Bristolians x.

Currently holding up in brew dog waiting for hotel check in. I feel dirteh.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 30, 2016)

£10.90 for two pints 

It's not a wonder they're all drinking 3 liter bottles of cider in the park.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 30, 2016)

I wonder if the egg shop is still there. Some weird hatch* that opens 'till god knows when selling eggs and other breakfast supplies. No idea where it was, but somewhere in the city centre.  

* appropriately enough.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 30, 2016)

fizzerbird will be able to give you some tips about good places in Bristol.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 30, 2016)

still 10.90 for 2 pints do they think they are in london or something


----------



## xenon (Oct 30, 2016)

That's Brew Dog for you.

Assuming you're staying central. Don't know what the cheapest place in town is apart from 'spoons. Wel I always say the same places, not been on the lash in town for ages. Crown by St Nicks market. Sam Smith pub, King William on King street... Actually the Sports club whatever it's called, on Colstone street is cheap but also, a bit shit IMO. Griffin up there too might be worth a look.

Breakfast wise... Dunno. Any where really. Maybe in St Nicks market, always smells interesting. Can't recall if they have food stalls out on a Monday around that area.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 30, 2016)

Cheers. Managed to find the Christmas steps. 

Nice pint of shebiff fat man


----------



## wiskey (Oct 30, 2016)

I've just been to London . . . So glad to be back in Bristol ! 

Hope you have a good night freda


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 30, 2016)

The Mayor killed the Bristol I knew...


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm driving up there tomorrow but will be a flying visit to grandfledglings and luckily wont have to fight my way through town...


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 31, 2016)

I quite like it but man it's fucking hipsterised. 

Not been here for 30 years. Nothing like I knew  it now


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> Currently holding up in brew dog waiting for hotel check in. I feel dirteh.


I've been in that pub. Shit, isn't it?


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 31, 2016)

Voley said:


> I've been in that pub. Shit, isn't it?


I really liked the oatmeal stout but yeah it was a bit shit and fucking expensive. 

Found a couple of nice boozers in the end but couldn't find a curry house open after 11. 

There's some beautiful buildings in this City


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 31, 2016)

Next time give me some notice and I'll show you Easton and if you are really good the one unhipsterised pub where you can still get a round for a fiver!  have to blindfold you though!


----------



## xenon (Oct 31, 2016)

Where'd you go for breakfast? I should be heading into town for boring stuff if I sort my shit out.


----------



## xenon (Oct 31, 2016)

Corrination down my way is still cheap. Well < 3 quid a pint.


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> I really liked the oatmeal stout but yeah it was a bit shit and fucking expensive.
> 
> Found a couple of nice boozers in the end but couldn't find a curry house open after 11.
> 
> There's some beautiful buildings in this City


Last time I was in Bristol, me and my brother spent a very pleasant afternoon in The Cornubia. Nice atmosphere, really good selection of beer and cider.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2016)

Did they have the record player out?


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2016)

Not sure. We were going to see The Happy Mondays do 'Bummed' so I can't remember much of it at all tbh.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2016)

Voley said:


> Not sure. We were going to see The Happy Mondays do 'Bummed' so I can't remember much of it at all tbh.


Last time i was there was some mild peril when someone put on some jazz - not the good mad skronking stare at the sun stuff, but some mellow finger clicking shit. Some looks were exchanged i can tell you.


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2016)

Ooh. Sounds nasty. Nice pub though eh? I can remember thinking it would be a nice one to have on your doorstep.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2016)

Voley said:


> Ooh. Sounds nasty. Nice pub though eh? I can remember thinking it would be a nice one to have on your doorstep.


Absolutely - slightly surprised it's not more popular. Location probably helps.


----------



## xenon (Oct 31, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Absolutely - slightly surprised it's not more popular. Location probably helps.



That's off Victoria street, to the right as you go towards Bristol Bridge yeah?

What's the pub with the flags near there? the Bridge IIRC. Not sure about that one. Only ahd a pint there the once though. Didn't seem too "flaggy" but still.

Oh yeah 7 Stars next to the Fleece is alright of course if you're in that area.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 31, 2016)

xenon 

We ended up in carlucios mate. Narnia's choice in the end because I kept walking around talking into Google maps looking for a "good fry up in Bristol" 

To be fair to her she's been in so many builders cafes with me it was time to let her choose. I bitched so much about it for the full three hour journey back though so I recon she'll leave breakfasts to me from now. It cost almost £30 quid for two breakfasts and drinks and they didn't even know what black pudding was.  wild mushrooms my arse. None of them are fucking tamed are they

I really did like bristol though despite the nauseating level of hipsterness.  The venue for the gig was nice (the lantern) and who could not be impressed by the beauty of that Clifton suspension bridge area. Absolutely stunning in the sunshine today 

We had a funny drive home. We went to seven beach  looking for sand and candy floss.  We found mud and a lovely little cafe where the woman called us her lovelies.

Highlights were the architecture for me. Gorgeous stone buildings but I think Narnia was happiest amongst the old rolling stock down near SS Great Britain. 

A truly beautiful city


----------



## keybored (Nov 3, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> We went to seven beach  looking for sand and candy floss. We found mud and a lovely little cafe where the woman called us her lovelies




You must have gone to the wrong end.


----------

